
A lambda calculus for quantum computation - jessup
http://www.het.brown.edu/people/andre/qlambda/index.html
======
darkkindness
Very cool! The examples on this page are Scheme implementations of the
Examples section of his 2003 paper[0] linked on the page. He goes over the
derivation of the programs for these examples in more detail in the paper.

[0]: [https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0307150.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-
ph/0307150.pdf)

------
ssivark
Interesting resource. Given that "no-cloning" [1] seems to be a fundamental
property of quantum mechanics, I would expect any relevant programming
language to enforce linear types i.e. "use exactly once" constraint.

[1]: [https://quantiki.org/wiki/no-cloning-
theorem](https://quantiki.org/wiki/no-cloning-theorem)

~~~
fovc
The linked paper says in the abstract:

 _The calculus turns out to be closely related to the linear lambda calculi
used in the study of Linear Logic. We set up a computational model and an
equational proof system for this calculus, and we argue that it is equivalent
to the quantum Turing machine._

~~~
ssivark
Yes, I was placing that statement in context.

------
naasking
A brief survey of quantum programming languages, [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/1618](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1618)

A functional quantum programming language, [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/251](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/251)

A Quantum Lambda Calculus, [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3769](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3769)

~~~
vtomole
That survey was written over 10 years ago. The field of quantum computation
has grown by leaps and bounds since then. Modern quantum programming languages
like pyQuil [0], Qiskit [1], and Q# [2] are designed to address the progress
of quantum computing; like the fact that we now have small devices with 10s of
qubits.

[0]:
[http://pyquil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://pyquil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

[1]: [https://www.qiskit.org/](https://www.qiskit.org/)

[2]: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/quantum/quantum-qr-
intro?vi...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/quantum/quantum-qr-
intro?view=qsharp-preview)

~~~
adamisntdead
There is an abundance of tools for reasearchers now, each with specific
purposes. Libraries such as libquantum have different uses to libraries such
as qiskit.

~~~
vtomole
Could you give me an example of different use cases for libquantum vs qiskit?
Thanks.

------
kuwze
That's awesome! Also D-Wave uses Common Lisp[0].

[0]: [https://cjelupton.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/quantum-
computing...](https://cjelupton.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/quantum-computing-
and-lisp/)

~~~
vtomole
D-Wave doesn't have a quantum computer. They have a quantum annealer.

